# Union Experience?



## CJ773 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey hows it going guys? I applied for IBEW Local 9 in May and had to get my Class A CDL for them. I don't have any experience as far as working with any contractors. I applied for a non-union electrical company as a helper in Hammond, IN so I can get some experience under my belt. The owner e-mailed me back a few days ago saying he'll contact me shortly for a short written test to see where I am at. Do you guys have any clue what kinds of questions might be on it? And if the experience is even worth it or if I should just drop trailers in a railyard until I get my interview since I already have my CDL? Any input would help a lot. Thanks


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

well, seeing as local 9 only deals with outside wireman (lineman and associated jobs), unless the non-union guy also deals with lineman work, it really isn;t going to be any benefit to you. If this guy does inside wireman (electrician) work, it won't be applicable to local 9 work.

these are the classifications that local 9 deals with:

*Classifications:* Cable Television; Government; Line Clearance Tree Trimming; OutsideUtility

what kind of work are you talking with local 9 about?


----------



## CJ773 (Nov 16, 2008)

> what kind of work are you talking with local 9 about?


I applied to be a lineman, that was the heads up I got from the ast. business manager of the union (friend). So you think I should just drive some semis in the mean time? I can't really think of any non-union companies that do lineman work. It would be nice to work for Meade but I think you have to be union to get in or have experience.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

do whatever gives you the most money while you wait unless you would consider going to the non-union shop for a career if you did not get into 9. Then, I would go to the non-union shop and work until things changed.


----------



## CJ773 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks a lot for your input man.


----------

